# iTunes kürzt Titelnamen!!



## valy1 (28. April 2007)

*iTunes kürzt Titelnamen!!*

Hi!
Ich hab nen richtig großes Prob mit iTunes. Immer wenn ich neue mp3 aufgenommen hab und diesen einen langen Dateinamen gebe, werden die nach dem Importieren in iTunes immer auf ein bestimmtes Maß gekürzt, ich kann mir das aber auch nich an einer gewissen max. Datei-Zeichenlänge erklären, da die Titel alles unterschiedliche Titelnamen haben...

Hab ich iwo in iTunes eine Option übersehen, in der man dies einstellen kann? Es ist nämlich echt ärgerlich immer nur halbe Dateinamen zu haben...
Fall ijemand ne Idee hat, bitte hier posten, schon mal THX im vorraus

MFG

valy


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (28. April 2007)

*AW: iTunes kürzt Titelnamen!!*

iTunes stinkt nimm Winamp oder wenn du eine gute Medianbibliothek haben willst ist MediaMonkey die erste Wahl.
Beide Programme können auch Musik auf einen iPod schieben.


----------



## HanFred (28. April 2007)

*AW: iTunes kürzt Titelnamen!!*

also ich finde iTunes tiptop und habe keine probleme damit, aber das war hier sowieso nicht gefragt.

zum thema: hast du eingestellt, dass iTunes die datenbank selbst verwaltet? es kann ja titel selbst benennen, was ich allerdings lieber selber mache.

findest du in den einstellungen unter erweitert/allgemein.



edit: habe das etwas gefunden:
http://www.chip.de/c1_forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=736614

die ID3-Tags der version 2.3 scheinen ein problem zu sein.


----------



## jsi (28. April 2007)

*AW: iTunes kürzt Titelnamen!!*

mediamokey nutze ich auch, und hab keine probleme damit


----------



## HanFred (28. April 2007)

*AW: iTunes kürzt Titelnamen!!*

*haaallooo, bitte auf die frage antworten oder nicht antworten.*


----------



## valy1 (29. April 2007)

*AW: iTunes kürzt Titelnamen!!*



			
				HanFred am 28.04.2007 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> *haaallooo, bitte auf die frage antworten oder nicht antworten.*


Sry, dass ich erst so spät antworte, erstma danke für die antworten, ich hab das auf selbst verwalten gestellt, damit ich nicht immer alles selbst in den itunes ordner reinkopieren muss..


----------

